# Rookie shark fin antenna thread



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The VG shark fin is not what I would call "low profile".


----------



## paceman90 (Feb 25, 2014)

obermd said:


> The VG shark fin is not what I would call "low profile".


Maybe I should say in relation to the stock Cruze antenna. I thought this seemed pretty low profile. Here's a picture that VG sent me to show it off:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...arage-shark-fin-group-buy-bobs-2011-cruze.jpg


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Bad News Racing sells the VG fin, so the Visual Garage (VG) is the exact same as at Bad News Racing.
I have not done it my self, but from what I have seen it is easy to install.

You unscrew the antennae mast
connect the wire from the fin
place the fin over the base on the roof, and press down to get a good seal
done


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The install takes about 20 minutes, and that includes using Dawn dishwashing liquid on the roof to remove the wax where you're going to stick the fin down.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Its as much as unsrewing your antenna, then screwing the new VG antenna on and pushing it down to seal it. Taks 5 minutes, and reception is great, I have not had a single problem it.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I did the shark fin almost two years ago and needed to remove it due to really poor reception.


----------

